# Newbie keen to get machine



## toto9012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi I have been looking at getting a coffee machine for a while. I currently rely on my aeropress which is great. I would appreciate any tips on what would be a good second hand machine to go for. I have been considering a Gaggia classic. I drink expresso or americano and partner latte or flat white. Any suggestions gratefully received. Also using a burr hand grinder. Like non electric world as works when camping. But want something better for kitchen.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Classic is a great machine - easy to repair and lots of users on here - it really is the gateway to great coffee, and second hand it keeps its value unlike a new machine - all parts are available as well. You will need to budget about £150 for it and extra for a grinder - look up hand grinders using the search box.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

You did the right thing by coming here for advice. (Have your wallet ready)

The Gaggia classic is a good choice if your buying second hand. There are a few tweaks and upgrades that can be done fairly easily. A big plus is that half of us own or have owned one at some point so plenty of good advice available.

There are only a few hand grinders suitable for espresso machines. Feldgrind or Lido spring to mind. They would be good for your Areopress and a Gaggia as they have very little retained grinds so you can change between espresso grind and Aeropress grind settings without a problem.


----------



## toto9012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Robbo said:


> You did the right thing by coming here for advice. (Have your wallet ready)
> 
> The Gaggia classic is a good choice if your buying second hand. There are a few tweaks and upgrades that can be done fairly easily. A big plus is that half of us own or have owned one at some point so plenty of good advice available.
> 
> There are only a few hand grinders suitable for espresso machines. Feldgrind or Lido spring to mind. They would be good for your Areopress and a Gaggia as they have very little retained grinds so you can change between espresso grind and Aeropress grind settings without a problem.


Thanks for the advice I have a Hario hand grinder with ceramic burrs. Would this be ok with the classic? It works well with the aero press.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

toto9012 said:


> Thanks for the advice I have a Hario hand grinder with ceramic burrs. Would this be ok with the classic? It works well with the aero press.


No it wouldnt. In fact i had a freind who recently bought a hario to pair with a classic as he was advised to get one by a coffee shop. As i expected it didnt work out and within a couple of weeks he asked me for advice on a new grinder.

The problem is firstly the range of adjustment, which has to be very fine, and secondly producing a consistent enough grind.

Keep the hario as its good for the aeropress and camping but you will probably need to spend more than you expected on a grinder for espresso. A second hand ex commercial or something like a Eurica mignon would be under £200 but last a lifetime for home use. A manual grinder for espresso would still be just over £100. I wouldnt bother with anything less. There are a few other good grinders that others may reccomend but this is just from my experience.

Good luck!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Some have struggled by with a Hario hand grinder, but even if you considered it good enough for espresso it takes forever and a day to grind for a single dose. When you get a new bean you have to 'dial in' which means getting the grind right, this means doing several shots in a row. Doing this on a Hario Hand grinder will leave you ready to throw it out the window and sell your soul to the devil for a grinder with a motor in it.


----------



## toto9012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Robbo said:


> No it wouldnt. In fact i had a freind who recently bought a hario to pair with a classic
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks to you both .....looks like I am at the start of a very long journey will look for good second hand grinder too.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

This has been helpful for me! Another newbie! thanks!


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Is the Eurica mignon just for espresso or is it multi purpose?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

IMO more for espresso.


----------

